# Dare To Be - Barbie (April 5th - 18th)



## Leony (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone!

The next theme is kind of similar but NOT the same to our previous/old D2B  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So here it is: Dare To Be a *"Barbie"* Chosen by StereoXGirl , the winner up of D2B Bettie Page!

StereoXGirl (Shaundra) will post the Barbie inspirational pictures from different ethnicities on this thread later. But, if you have any, feel free to post them!

Thanks, Have fun and Enjoy!

_PS: Heavily edited/photoshoped submissions will NOT up on the poll voting later, so make sure you post a lot of pictures to choose!_


----------



## Aprill (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a whole bunch:


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 5, 2007)

how exciting! i think im going to join this challenge!hahah


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 5, 2007)

Ooh another fun theme!!!


----------



## rakshana (Apr 5, 2007)

i think i would love to join this one


----------



## Sparko (Apr 5, 2007)

this one looks great! i might just have to join in!


----------



## Mina (Apr 5, 2007)

WOW...amazing theme...I might join this one...






*I can do Indian Barbie right?? like the below one?*


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Apr 5, 2007)

this is a great DTB, i think i will try this challenge,

:eusa_whistle:


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 5, 2007)

My dream has always to be Barbie. I have to participate in this one!


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 5, 2007)

Princess youre gonna look awsome as babrbie!!

this gives us all a chance to use our Barbie collection stuff!!!


----------



## emih19 (Apr 5, 2007)

i think ill enter this challenge


----------



## CubNan (Apr 5, 2007)

This one is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 5, 2007)

we cant forget about the mac barbie





here are some more

Nascar Dale Earnhardt Jr Barbie






Hard Rock Barbie http://zoom.barbiecollector.com/barbie/zoom_vertical.html?barbie_L4175_000_v.fpx

Byron Lars Coco Barbie

http://zoom.barbiecollector.com/barbie/zoom_vertical.html?barbie_K7940_000_v.fpx

All That Jazz Barbie






Blush becomes Her Barbie


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh i love this theme, and these pictures are soooo cute!

if i enter i'll get inspired on these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mina (Apr 5, 2007)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm can anyone answer my question?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 5, 2007)

I might try to do this one! Looks like lots of fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for all of the pics ladies!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Apr 5, 2007)

Miranhat - I think it would be great if you wanted to try indian barbie


----------



## Aprill (Apr 5, 2007)

you would be a beautiful Indian Barbie


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 5, 2007)

Ohhhhh somebody do Malibu Barbie!!! She's great. I could do grandma Barbie. LOL


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 5, 2007)

YES!!! Please do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow! I never realized there were so many different Barbie's out there! This will be cool!

Miranhat....of course you can do an Indian Barbie!! She looks beautiful! The more variety the better!


----------



## hollyxann (Apr 5, 2007)

this looks like a ton of fun. i think i might enter this one....i love barbie!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a bunch of pics of what I was thinking when I came up with the Barbie theme, so here goes!




















































https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie11.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie12.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie13.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie14.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie15.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie16.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie17.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie18.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie19.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie20.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie21.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie22.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie23.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie24.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie25.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie26.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie27.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie28.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie29.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie30.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie31.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie32.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie33.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie34.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie35.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie36.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie37.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie38.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie39.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie40.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie41.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie42.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/28894-Barbie43.jpg


----------



## Andi (Apr 5, 2007)

yay, this is the D2B I have always waited for!

I did a Barbie FOTD last week, can I just use the pics for this D2B?

It would really match the theme perfectly


----------



## LilDee (Apr 5, 2007)

Yay!! i love barbie :biggrin:


----------



## semantje (Apr 5, 2007)

great theme again!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 5, 2007)

Whoa..I didn't realize barbie was sooo hot! I am definitely in on thos one...maybe I'll be Malibu Barbie, that would be a stretch!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 5, 2007)

looks fun.

ill give it a go. not really my prefered challange.

im waiting on something more goofy - but for now, ill try something over the weekend.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 5, 2007)

Great challenge, can't wait to see the entries.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 5, 2007)

LOL! This is definitely the perfect challenge for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2007)

i agree Mina!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2007)

i agree on this one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i think you both look like barbies though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley (Apr 5, 2007)

StereoXgirl, that barbie in the brown dress is sooo pretty!

This is a great choice for the d2b.

I think this Barbie looks like Andi! http://angelicdreamz.com/store/Barbi...ves/2007RB.gif


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 5, 2007)

Andi could show up with NO makeup and win because I swear the girl looks like a Barbie doll anyway! :lol: What a gorgeous, gorgeous girl!

I found my inspiration in one of those pics above! I am SO going to do this one!

Does anybody remember the Barbie that had that one giant blue eyelid that winked when you pressed the button in her back???? We could do that one! :lol: I have to go find her now...


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2007)

hmm, should we bother entering?:add_wegbrech:

Andi is gonna win anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG HERE SHE IS!!!!! ROTFLOL

I am so sorry but this is HILARIOUS! I always thought this Barbie was so freaky! :lol:She is called "Western Barbie" and let me tell ya, I can certainly pull this look off in a heartbeat!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: heee heee heeee this is so funny!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!! :rofl: :lol: :add_wegbrech: :rotfl:

that one is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sherry you're so funny!

I cant stop laughing :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Ashley (Apr 5, 2007)

LOL @ sherryann's post.

Her neck is unusually long!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 5, 2007)

WTF! There's Dale Jr. and Jeff Gordon Barbie, but no Tony Stewart Barbie?! Small gripe there LOL! Good challenge Shaundra!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 6, 2007)

wow hard one again! i might try this one


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 6, 2007)

This sounds like it should be fun


----------



## Jessica (Apr 6, 2007)

I love Dale...hope you don't mind if i "steal" this pick....I might put it in my profile....lol

I'm so excited, i can't wait to see the entries:rockwoot:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 6, 2007)

Duh, you're the Tony Stewart Barbie! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manda (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks like a fun theme! OMG I have been LAGGING on D2Bs and FOTDs lately!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Apr 6, 2007)

okay ladies this is my first makeup challenge EVER!

i decided to go with the Portuguese barbie since im 100% Portuguese i wanted to do something that i can relate to....

and id like to say that im so pale..and portugese people dark skin like italian and spanish etc....but for some reason i had to be the pale one in the family when i was a baby i use to be called snow white..lol....anyway here my entry..

Eyes:

NYX brown e/s

icing e/s

nyx pearl white chrome e/s

black e/s

maybelline ful&amp;soft mascara

nyc eyeliner

Face:

Maybelline age rewing foundation

Milani pressed powder

NYx bronzer (lots of it ..lol)

Lips:

Avon red lipgloss..

Browns i dislike and red lipstick does not go with me.....but i had to go with it..

*My insipration*

*"Portuguese Princess Barbie"*









*My Entrys:*

















Close up on the eyes...dont mind my eyebrows i have to let them grow out so i can get a new shape


----------



## Aprill (Apr 6, 2007)

very pretty, nice entry


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 6, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 6, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!! GORGEOUS!!!! Whoa!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Apr 6, 2007)

aww thanks gals:blush: :smile:


----------



## breathless (Apr 6, 2007)

awesome entry!


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 6, 2007)

already? hahah you look pretty! love it!


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 6, 2007)

This shall be intresting.

good entry!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice entry blondeplaymate, i especially love your lipcolor, it suits you so nicely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natalierb (Apr 6, 2007)

Blondeplaymate, you look beautiful! Good job!

Andi, you look exactly like Barbie! This is the DTB for you!


----------



## normano04 (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh, I love Tony Stewart! If there was a Tony Stewart Barbie I would so buy it!


----------



## Andi (Apr 6, 2007)

wow, thatÂ´s a classy barbie. I wished I looked like that

I absolutely love it! The lips are soooo awesome. And your skin!!!

Haha one of these days I should PM you a no makeup pic...nothing like Barbie, but more like Chucky the monster doll :laughing:


----------



## magosienne (Apr 6, 2007)

looks like fun

blondeplaymate, that's beautiful.

kyyyaaaaa, i found this barbie on the barbie collector website, i love it !




haha too bad it's not halloween :rotfl:


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 6, 2007)

Oooooooooooooooo! I love this theme!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 6, 2007)

Very pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Apr 6, 2007)

EDIT:

Leony, I fixed the links for you.































https://forum.makeuptalk.com/://


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Apr 6, 2007)

your so hottt....you totally look like barbie....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 6, 2007)

Andi you look GREAT...total barbie doll!


----------



## SqueeKee (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh Wow! Great Entries ladies!!

And Andi, seriously, how does it feel to be so freakin' hot? LOL!

Oh, here a helpful link, btw:

BarbieCollector.com - Welcome to the official Mattel site for Barbie Collector


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 6, 2007)

Great entry andi.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 6, 2007)

Andrea and Blondeplaymate, you both look stunningly beautiful!!

barbie girls!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 6, 2007)

wow, Andi, this totally suit you. you're very pretty. the second pic is my fave, love the earrings.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 6, 2007)

Blondeplaymate, you are sooo pretty! Great entry.

Andi, you really do look like Barbie. Beautiful!


----------



## LilDee (Apr 6, 2007)

blonde playmate, very beautiful!! love the lipgloss!!

Andi, wow! you are made to be barbie!!! awesome!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 6, 2007)

andi its so unreal how much u look like barbie! Wow


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 6, 2007)

you both look good.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 7, 2007)

This is scary!!!! You guys look like walking, breatheing, Barbies!!!! You are great. You look beautiful. Still think I should do the Barbie Grandma LOL!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 7, 2007)

Great pics!!! You look sooo pretty blondeplaymate &amp; omg andi.....you look just like a Barbie Doll.....so beautiful!!!

Walmart has the Dale Jr. doll.....i'm so gonna get it.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 7, 2007)

Andi!!! Great job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always thought you looked like Barbie haha!


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 7, 2007)

Close the DTB now, I'm voting for Andi. Sorry, but she looks identical to Barbie!!!! HOLY SMOKES! Andi, I bet Mattel could pay you some big bucks to go make "Barbie" appearances for them!


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 7, 2007)

I hate you Andi!!! You are Barbie......

You look fantastic!

Here it goes.... So I was going to do "Malibu Barbie" but the Tan and the Blonde hair wasn't looking good for me.....

Here she is......







Here I am.....






and again......






I used MAC shadow in felt blue, Benefit Babecake liquid liner, MAC lashes, Barbie for MAC Pearl Blossom Beauty Powder, MAC Russian Red Lipglass, UD 27/7 Black liner on inner rims.


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 7, 2007)

You totally pulled that off! Oh my gosh! Your makeup is perfect, and I love the lips!!!


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 7, 2007)

wwwwwwwwoooooooooow! you look amazing!

'

Your my barbie! hahah you look like barbie.


----------



## Andi (Apr 7, 2007)

lol maybe a boob job, lip injection and then I could be living Barbie..only if they give me a hot Ken though!

YouÂ´re so sweet!!!

Oh my god..thatÂ´s a perfect copy of the makeup. And you even wear a denim jacket and the white shade like the Barbie does.

Perfect!!!!


----------



## Lia (Apr 7, 2007)

You already have the hot Ken!


----------



## Andi (Apr 7, 2007)

lol, true that. How could I forget? :cowboy:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 7, 2007)

I was about to say the same thing! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 7, 2007)

Aw, you all look great!


----------



## Catdeluxe (Apr 7, 2007)

Andi and Benebaby, very beautiful both of you!


----------



## natalierb (Apr 7, 2007)

Andi, OMG, you look just like Barbie! You are so pretty!

Benebaby, your makeup looks awesome! Wow, can you do a tut on that look?


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice job Andy and Benebaby,

Benebaby when are you posting a tutorial! lol


----------



## Andi (Apr 7, 2007)

:g: :heart:


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 7, 2007)

benebaby your make is amazing!!! please please please do a tut.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 7, 2007)

You guys were great last night and Bene Baby you are right on. The eyes, lipstick, hair----ya'll got it goin on.


----------



## sra_rocker (Apr 7, 2007)

You look a-m-a-z-i-n-g! I love this different look and you pull it off well and actually look really good!


----------



## bmichlig (Apr 7, 2007)

BlondePlaymate, you look beautiful - and your inspiration Barbie is gorgeous, too! I really like the browns on your eyes and the red on your lips - your face is beautiful and classic and balanced!

Andi, you ARE Barbie, in the very best way! You look beautiful - and I love the lashes, girl!

This will be a fun challenge - I predict LOTS of entries!

Yes, you SHOULD!!! We could be barbie grandmas together, but in that competition, you, my dear, will win hands down!

I don't look very Barbie like, or very doll-like at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But you've got some perfect features!

Oh. My. Gosh!

You look EXACTLY like your inspiration Barbie! Dead on, totally!

ANd you look beautiful, btw - I love your bangs!


----------



## LilDee (Apr 7, 2007)

Holy! you are an exact replica of that barbie! the exact lipcolor and the outfit, hair, makeup, everything!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 7, 2007)

im loving this D2B theme. Great entries so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so going to do this one! I have my inspiration pic and everything! Just gotta get an hour of free time away from my kids! LOL


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 7, 2007)

I didn't do a tutorial for this look, but I did something else. Check out my

'Naughty Nuetrals Tutorial". Thanks everyone for the compliments!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow, Benebaby, I love your entry!


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 7, 2007)

Great jobs ladies!


----------



## halzer (Apr 7, 2007)

Every one looks great! Some nice entries.

I do think that the recent DTB's are turning into beauty contests more than what how the actual makeup application has been done though.


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 8, 2007)

I have some what agree'd to that, but all in all who gets the most votes must have applied they're makeup pretty well.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 8, 2007)

so i still havent posted any d2b's!! i gotta try one!! you ladies have done an amazing job!!! i think it would be really cool to post the insipiration pics with the picture we're voting for at the end. its really cool to see what people were looking at and getting ideas from!!


----------



## gs. (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey girlies, *great* entries! Sorry I haven't been on in like forever, I was in Portugal for 3 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I think that I *might* join this one, it looks like so much fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Can't wait to see everyone else's submissions.


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 8, 2007)

Do you mean the actual theme or the entries? If you mean the entries well.....MUT has beautiful members! I think all the girls who reply to DTB's are beautitful as well as cosmetically talented.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah I kind of agree. Pretty features do make makeup look better though and the girls who win deserve it and being pretty is just like a slight advantage, though not the reason I think they win.


----------



## Skyordec (Apr 8, 2007)

Blondeplaymate you look beautiful. 

Andi you are sooo pretty. I cannot see the last picture, I see an X. Is it your Barbie picture? 

BeneBaby that eyeshadow looks awesome. By the way, I want your Barbie, love her face. 

Good luck everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm sorry you feel this way!

If you would like to contribute ideas for upcoming D2B's, please feel free to post them here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Apr 8, 2007)

Benebaby _*HOLY FREAKIN CRAP! *_

You are *Beautiful!! *

No, you are gorgeous AND beautiful!

Thank you SO much for representing the non-blond barbies in such a wonderful way!! &lt;3

I wanted to join this d2b but I honestly didn't think I had a hope cause I'm not blonde, but after seein you're entry, I have no excuse. You may not be conventional blonde barbie but you are definitely ass-kickin brunette barbie in my book  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You look beyond fab gf!


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 8, 2007)

You look so beautiful, Andi! What all did you use? I love the pink cheeks and lips! What kind of mascara did you use! We kind of look alike, so I want all the stuff you have! LOL


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Lady!!!! Gotta represent the Brunettes....well my hair is black so maybe Blackettes???? You'd better do this DTB!!!!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 8, 2007)

wow your makeup is fantastic benebaby-nice work!


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, *bebebaby*, you look like the exact copie of barbie, gorgeous!! Great inspiration.

***

*Andi*, what can I say, you are beautifull, you are barbie, it's perfect! How did you get those shiny cheeks?

***

*Blondeplaymate*, love it! Great entry.

***

Lovely theme.


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 8, 2007)

very pretty

very pretty

awsmome work

i lovvvvvvvvve the blush


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Apr 9, 2007)

i think i'm going to try, i love Barbie! i've been collecting Barbies (limited editions) since i was 8. Fun!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 9, 2007)

All I can say is WOW:rockwoot:


----------



## Killah Kitty (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow I think BeneBaby and Andi have already won this one oh my god.

Andi I want to know how you got your cheeks like that!!!

Maybe I will enter this DTB if I have time and am bored, not that I have a chance in winning this one lol with the entries already here!!!

:heart:


----------



## Andi (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you. HereÂ´s a list of what I used

FACE

MAC Studio Fix Fluid+Studio Fix Foundation

MAC e/s Pink Papillon (LE) used as blush on the cheeks. ItÂ´s very shimmery/frosty and I applied lots of it, so itÂ´s definitely not something for a daytime makeup lol

MAC for Barbie Beauty Powder Pearl Blosson on cheeks also

EYES

MAC e/s Pink Papillon on lids

black eyeliner

MAC e/s Juxt on lower lids

Essence Magic Design Mascara

Artdeco fake eyelashes

LIPS

MAC l/l Subculture

Estee Lauder l/s in Cotton Candy I believe

clear gloss


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 9, 2007)

BeneBaby you look amazing as well!!! You did a WONDERFUL job!!

Very close call so far...I am so not even trying LOL!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 9, 2007)

holy F^ck!!!! you look slaming. seriously, dude you have my vote. I tend to like beauty that defies the norm and you, are working it. If I saw a barbie doll that looked like the look you just pulled, I am buying it.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 9, 2007)

I still think you all look gorgeous. I also think that barbie's 'new' face that was designed to not freak the kiddies out is less pretty than the barbie I grew up with in the 90's.. she looks kind of evil now, compared to then, LOL.

I don't know if I'd make a good barbie.. I might enter.. I'm kind of down at the moment so I haven't wanted to put that much makeup on. But if I perk up, I'll have a crack at it!

OMG! on the barbie website, you can personalise a CALL from her to your child! that is just CREEPY in an "OMG if only they'd had that when I was a kid" type way!


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh, whee! I'm gonna try this one if I have the time! What girl hasn't wanted to be Barbie? ;D


----------



## sailalong (Apr 9, 2007)

Bene, that SUCH a cool look! OMG


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Apr 9, 2007)

omg barbie is sooo effing gorgeous!!! no fair... girls seriously your all soo hot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Apr 9, 2007)

Woah great job ladies. ***NOT MY ENTRY*** I love doing barbie looks here are two of my old ones. if i get timme ill enter.












i lost the barbie picture for this one.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 9, 2007)

Woah, Andi - Benebaby (sp? going by memory) GREAT entries.

When I got time, Ill do one myself - but I got some dope ass competition.


----------



## Nox (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah Celly... do it, do it! You could definitely pull the "Glammed Up" look of Malibu Barbie!


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 10, 2007)

I want to see more! I won't be able to do mine for a couple of days, but I promise this will be a fun one!


----------



## mandyx05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh I'm so excited about this....I LOVE barbie! And I agree with Kookie for Coco, I love Malibu Barbie!


----------



## j4d3 (Apr 10, 2007)

it has been difficult to find a dark, short hair doll -.-'''

but al least, i've become a chinese barbie! ^^


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, great job! You mastered that Barbie look! =)


----------



## jsimpson (Apr 10, 2007)

All of the entries are great!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 10, 2007)

You look just like that Barbie! Great job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Apr 10, 2007)

You all look beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

like barbie dolls, you have all pulled the barbie looks off so well!


----------



## gwen-stefani (Apr 10, 2007)

I know we problably shouldn't tell on here who we are voting for but can I just say BeneBaby You did an amazing job! Its so uncanny you look just like the barbie amazing, My vote goes to you. Also All you other gals did a great job as well, No harm or offence to anyone : )  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jill23ian (Apr 10, 2007)

How do I enter this??


----------



## Dee_Vine (Apr 10, 2007)

I adore this theme!

You ladies all look like living dolls. - I'm so jealous! *lol

I def. couldn't pull of being Barbie but maybe her friend Theresa... hehe


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 10, 2007)

Wonderful job! You recreated it beautifully! Even matches the lip color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rakshana (Apr 10, 2007)

J4D3 U look just like that doll!!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 10, 2007)

You can post your pics in this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 10, 2007)

you look very much like that picture. down to the beauty mark. nice. Great entry

I kind of agree with you, honestly. But then again its a dare to be so...I guess it IS a beauty competition that also looks at the makeup application. Kind of a ...Dare to cook..that would be a cooking competition wouldnt it?


----------



## bmichlig (Apr 10, 2007)

J4D3, you look amazing! LOVE the lips and beauty mark and dark bob and liner and just the whole picture!


----------



## foxybronx (Apr 10, 2007)

WOw this is going to be hard one!! Everyone has done a great job so far.

I would try but my face is too chunky to be a barbie lol


----------



## chocobon (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow Benebaby ur makeup is absolutely gorgeous and flawless,u r a living Barbie doll!

Andi u look as sweet as a Barbie!!

Girls u did a wonderful Job!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks so much!! I love all of the diverse barbies that have been shown, just goes to show that there are many types of beauty out there. More entries Ladies...COME ON!! It's so much fun.


----------



## cherylscott2000 (Apr 10, 2007)

been accused many times of being a barbie (not a compliment lol) so might go for this one haven'yt yet entered any d2b but always first time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaNenaKaren (Apr 10, 2007)

Barbie, everyone wants to be her lol ... but yes, I'd love to try this out.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 10, 2007)

Haha Ill look at the inspiration pics and see which one I can pull off.


----------



## han (Apr 11, 2007)

wow!!!! you got my vote... you look hot!

you look awsome too.. you look just like that barbie


----------



## Manda (Apr 11, 2007)

All the entries are awesome so far, I cant wait to see more!

Andi- you look gorgeous girl!!

BeneBaby- Wow, great job, you look spectacular! I always love your entries and tuts


----------



## Miss World (Apr 11, 2007)

great entries so far ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you guys did a great job!


----------



## j4d3 (Apr 11, 2007)

thank you very much gals ^^

i'm happy you find that i did a good job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thanks ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Apr 11, 2007)

You have to scroll way down but I am going to to High school musical Gabriella doll. Lol I know im 17 and love that movie, im such a dork.

here is the link.

Pop Culture Barbie, TV, Movie and Hollywood Barbie Dolls


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 11, 2007)

j4d3, that is absolutely adorable! u pulled that off nicely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 11, 2007)

I am so impressed! You look JUST LIKE that Barbie! My chin was literally on the floor when I saw it!


----------



## Esmerelda (Apr 11, 2007)

omg you all look amazing ! really great barbies !


----------



## gs. (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job ladies... I dont think I am going to have time to do this one now... but I will try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Apr 12, 2007)

great job ladies !


----------



## Mina (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Girls..I will do the beautiful barbie this weekend...I know we have so manny barbie faces here...this would be the difficult for me..but giving a shot..


----------



## Kaya (Apr 13, 2007)

*I want to introduce u w/ my idea of Barbie makeup *

:arco:


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 13, 2007)

very barbie kaya, nice job!


----------



## emih19 (Apr 13, 2007)

wow you ladies are looking stunning....living barbies hihihih.i cant wait to see all the entries


----------



## crystal37 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hot


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 13, 2007)

It's the Pink dog! How cute!

You look great...very Barbie-esque!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Catdeluxe (Apr 13, 2007)

my chosen barbie-look:







and this is me:


----------



## Sparko (Apr 13, 2007)

aww you girls look so fantastic! kaya, you're a really great Barbie! good job everyone!!!!


----------



## Fatherknowsbest (Apr 13, 2007)

Simply Amazing :clap


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 13, 2007)

everyone is doing an amazing job!!! you guys replicate the dolls you chose soooooooooooo well!!!!!!


----------



## bmichlig (Apr 13, 2007)

Gorgeous entries, every last one!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 13, 2007)

That is defineately "Barbie" make-up.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 14, 2007)

very very nice catdeluxe u look marvelous!


----------



## carolinagirl1 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok... Here is my entry!!

**I seriously need to figure out my camera settings!! My makeup always looks better in person..** =)











**Wow... Sorry the pics are so big!!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 14, 2007)

very cute carolinagirl, i love your eye makeup!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm loving all the entries so far, wonderful job girls, you are all such beauties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 14, 2007)

nice job ladies...good luck to all of you ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monique_sl (Apr 14, 2007)

You are really a beautifull Barbie, MAC named the new cosmetic line after you ;-)

Russian Red, is outstanding!!!


----------



## natalierb (Apr 15, 2007)

OMG, everyone has done such a good job I don't know who to choose!


----------



## sugarberrylove (Apr 15, 2007)

everyone looks good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wish i was that good at applying makeup.


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 15, 2007)

Gorgeous!

You all did great, yeah this is gonna be a very difficult choice who to win :kopfkratz:


----------



## Leony (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW fantabulous submissions girls!!!

*Blondeplaymate *and *Andi*, can you girls fix the links? I can't see the pics. TIA!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 17, 2007)

Tomorrow final day...

ugh, I lacked in submitting to this - I keep forgetting.

Hopefully a good challenge will arise.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 17, 2007)

3 hours of make up!!! heres my first d2b!!!! yay!!! please excuse the bloodshot eyes cuz i finishied at like 4 am! lol i tried to copy this arwen barbie doll!






heres what i pulled off





















ladies you guys all look great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 17, 2007)

i cant see your photos Tinktink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree, i cant see it either


----------



## daer0n (Apr 18, 2007)

i copied the link and pasted it here, i will see if it works..

It seems like it worked, you can press the instert image button and paste the url of the pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it worked for me


----------



## simi (Apr 18, 2007)

All of you girls done fantastic work for barbie looks. I love the Challenge...


----------



## Nox (Apr 18, 2007)

If you guys copy and paste the source code the photo will show(highlight everything and then hit the right-click button on your mouse...this is for Firefox... I don't know about other browsers)


----------



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2007)

Tinktink, I really like the second pic! What colors are you using on your eyes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 18, 2007)

so if fixed the pictures and theyre HUGE!!!!! so you can all count the pores on my face lol!!!! atleast you can see them i gues???

all i used was a HIP color that was like a cream color all over. then mac springtime skipper over everything but my lid. a little carbon in the crease and where else its a little bit darker, then one more time over the carbon with springtime skipper.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 18, 2007)

everyone did such a fantastic job! i really dont know who i am gonna vote for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## j4d3 (Apr 18, 2007)

compliments tinktink! i really like your entry, perfect job on your eyes!


----------



## Mina (Apr 18, 2007)

WOW everybody did fantastic....

I have given a shot to this one...with my friend..Bushi

Inspiration pic.....


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 18, 2007)

miranhat, so pretty!


----------



## supergirlmiyea (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmm I want to do this

omg this is an amazing contest!


----------



## Monique_sl (Apr 18, 2007)

Think it's solved with the photo's. I can see them now TinkTink. Good Job, THX!!


----------



## Andi (Apr 18, 2007)

OMG I donÂ´t think weÂ´ve ever had so many great entries in a D2B. ItÂ´s fantastic how closely you guys copied the inspirational Barbies. Whew this is gonna be a hard one to vote for


----------



## rakshana (Apr 18, 2007)

My version of an indian barbie..This time i used my friend Aneesh to be the model!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 18, 2007)

Very pretty Miranhat and rakshana!!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Apr 18, 2007)

heres mines...i had deleted them from photobucket and i forgot they were here...


----------



## Mina (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone...

Blondeplaymate : you look pretttyyyyyyyyyyyy

Rakhsana: WOW beautiful saree...and mu...good Job!


----------



## prettypretty (Apr 18, 2007)

All of the entries are great!!Andi your are sooo pretty


----------



## rakshana (Apr 18, 2007)

Miran it is nothing compared to yourS!!! You did makeup exactly like that inspirational Barbie!! BRAVO


----------



## Aprill (Apr 18, 2007)

everyone did an excellent job


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 18, 2007)

OH my, the Indian barbie looks are off the hook! Great job!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 18, 2007)

WOW!!! everyone did an amazing job!! ofcourse i do my first d2b when theres like a million ppl to vote for!!! lol the indian barbies are amaaaaaaaaaaaazing love the make up and the sarees!!!

oh does anybody know what the next d2b is??? usually its posted way ahead o f time?

why thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Geek (Apr 18, 2007)

Very good TINKERS!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2007)

Great job miranhat and rakshana!!

Thanks for telling me what you used, tinktink!


----------



## Mina (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you...I am using my MAC shades..YAY! LOL

Thanks for the compliments...

tinktink i can see the pics...very good...


----------



## LilDee (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow! amazing entries!!

Well, after seeing these obviously i don't stand a chance..

But I still wanted to have fun and be barbie for a day.. lol

Since i'm not blond, i'm a carribean/tropical barbie or something...

use your imagination haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

here it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Attachment 32510Attachment 32511Attachment 32512

btw, Leony, if i have a choice, could the first pic be my entry pic please?


----------



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2007)

Great job LilDee! I can totally see you as a tropical barbie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah I don't stand a chance but the dress I have is so similiar to my inspiration pic that I couldn't resist. But I didn't get a picture of the dress enough...anyway. Here goes, and please do NOT laugh at me. I even robbed a flower from my flower girl's arrangement from my wedding 12 years ago! :lol:












And FWIW, while I was sitting at my mirror doing my makeup my three year old brought in her real Barbie makeup and did what I did. :lol:

Then she put on a dress and told me she wanted a flower in her hair, too. This is hideously funny, but she just loves to copy her Mommy!!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2007)

Ooh SherryAnn! That's a great copy. You look beautiful! And your daughter is just too cute. And I love that Barbie. She's gorgeous.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh wow, you look beautiful Sherry!

and your daughter is such a cutie!!

aww, how sweet!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 18, 2007)

You look so pretty !

love your curls, how cute!


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 18, 2007)

Everyone did fantastic! Can't wait to see the results of the poll......:kopfkratz:


----------



## Mina (Apr 18, 2007)

*Lildee, &amp; Sherryann...*







*Your little girl isssssssssssssss soooooooooooooo cutteee*


----------



## LilDee (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks

Thank you!


----------



## Monique_sl (Apr 18, 2007)

Why!??:kopfkratz: You look absolutely beautifull !! Great work, nicely done..thanks for sharing.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 19, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 19, 2007)

man voting will be so hard.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i want to vote for everybody.


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 19, 2007)

You have ALL done an amazing job! Voting is going to be very hard.


----------



## snowy (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow....very pretty...just like Barbie.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 19, 2007)

everyone looks so great it's going to be so hard to vote for just one.


----------



## Leony (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks!

Sure thing.

Thanks for the submissions girls. This contest is closed.

I'll post the poll voting now.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 19, 2007)

SherryAnn, you are gorgeous! I think you look just like the barbie you were copying. And your daughter is just gorgeous!


----------



## rakshana (Apr 19, 2007)

wow u both are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

sherry you look great! your daughter is a cutie


----------



## jessica408 (Apr 23, 2007)

good luck girls


----------



## LauraMaii (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow. I wish i had joined like earlier.

Cozzzz i look like a barbie anyway! =]


----------

